# Minnesota, SW/W/E Metro - Skids for Rent



## StillwaterMNBoy (Dec 7, 2003)

I have two skidsteers that I would like to rent this winter:

CAT '04 277 Track Skid
NH '99 LX665 Skid

I am willing to equip with Blades or Buckets for the right opportunity. Please email me if your interested.


----------

